
Ubuntu tablet rumored for early 2011 launch  - macco
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/28/rumored_ubuntu_tablet/
======
avree
The interesting thing in this article isn't the "Ubuntu tablet", but how
quickly misinformation spreads.

The original, non-media-spammed article (the one linked in the Register
piece), was actually posted on HN a few days ago.

Quite quickly, people realized that the button on the tablet had a Windows
icon, which means that this tablet, while probably _running_ Ubuntu, is almost
certainly not an "Ubuntu tablet."

